# My car needs repairs, but I do not have the money.



## Bringer777 (May 18, 2017)

Very large fuel consumption. The engine runs intermittently. It seems the spark plugs do not work. I don't have money for repairs. I have decided to use payday loans. What is the good APR?


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

Uber already is a payday advance from the value of your vehicle. How does one go about getting a payday advance on a Payday Advance?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Bringer777 said:


> Very large fuel consumption. The engine runs intermittently. It seems the spark plugs do not work. I don't have money for repairs. I have decided to use payday loans. What is the good APR?


Some car repair shops extend credit. Definitely get that taken care of. Dead cylinders will eat gas faster than anything.


----------



## David_Berman (May 19, 2017)

400% - 600% APR! My advice to you would be to pay it back in full. Best of luck to you.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Sounds like you're compounding bad decisions with really bad decisions.

First, stop!

Think through your options before you go down the rabbit hole of stupid debt just to keep your wheels rolling. Do you have any access to any kind of work that doesn't involve using your car? Bus? Taking an Uber? Walking? Bicycle?

If so, pursue that like it's your full time job. Let the car sit. It'll still be there when you have $$ to fix it.


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

You are digging a deeper hole for yourself. Stop before it gets 6 feet deep. 

Go do something else, get the car repaired but don't drive for Uber anymore, in a few weeks you will be back to where you were before, broke and with another major repair bill for your car.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

aJoe said:


> You are digging a deeper hole for yourself. Stop before it gets 6 feet deep.
> 
> Go do something else, get the car repaired but don't drive for Uber anymore, in a few weeks you will be back to where you were before, broke and with another major repair bill for your car.


See? Helpful honesty isn't berating people. You're learning.


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

swingset said:


> See? Helpful honesty isn't berating people. You're learning.


No, the other person knew that Uber was foolish, this person doesn't.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bringer777 said:


> Very large fuel consumption. The engine runs intermittently. It seems the spark plugs do not work. I don't have money for repairs. I have decided to use payday loans. What is the good APR?


Coils.
Check your coils.

" LOWER RATES MEANS MORE MONEY " !

NO NEED TO TIP !



Bringer777 said:


> Very large fuel consumption. The engine runs intermittently. It seems the spark plugs do not work. I don't have money for repairs. I have decided to use payday loans. What is the good APR?


What brand, year model, engine size is your car ?
I bet a dollar it is coils.
Had this happen twice before on a 4 cyl. And a v 6.

G.m. coil packs are $20.00-$35.00 each at autozone.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Bringer777 said:


> Very large fuel consumption. The engine runs intermittently. It seems the spark plugs do not work. I don't have money for repairs. I have decided to use payday loans. What is the good APR?


My advice is to get a card board sign and stand next to an interstate exit during rush hour with a big gulp cup.

"Need money to fix my uber car"

You should be able to clear a couple hundred a day.

This is the wake up call that uber isn' t working. You need to have a budget for these kind of issues. You should be setting aside $100 a week for unexpected maintenance/buying a new car. (tax free out of the 53.5c a mile)

You're rapidly hitting the end of your career bro.


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

Bringer777 said:


> Very large fuel consumption. The engine runs intermittently. It seems the spark plugs do not work. I don't have money for repairs. I have decided to use payday loans. What is the good APR?


Assuming there is no code set since you didn't make mention of it. However, if there is a code (Check Engine light on or flashing) get it read for free at Autozone then Google the code. You'll have your answer as to what is wrong.

But no code - and not knowing year make and model of your car - it could mean any one of a million things. Start simple. Replace air filter, pull throttle body and clean it but be careful if it is electronic. Research how to properly clean it if it is because you don't want to mess up the servos or anything.

Excessive fuel consumption with flaky engine operation though would lead me to believe there is a cylinder that's not properly firing. GM engine coils can run very cheap - got 4 for $75 on Amazon or EBay about a year ago when I was going through issues such as yours with my Aura. Easy enough to DIY replace them too, at least on the 4 cylinder Ecotec engine.

BTW, never kicked the issues with the Aura and traded it in but not before putting quite a bit of elbow grease into it. I am not terribly mechanically inclined, but did a lot of work myself to try to get it up to snuff - air filter, replaced the plugs and coils, cleaned throttle body, etc. No code so paying a shop to guess at an intermittent issue similar to what you describe would likely have been a waste. Probably saved myself at least $500 by doing all that work myself.

Taking out payday loans probably not the best route since there is no guarantee that whatever "fix" is performed isn't 100% guaranteed to actually fix the problem. In my case with the Aura, I would have flushed at least $500 at a shop to only "MAYBE" not have a problem anymore.


----------



## Bringer777 (May 18, 2017)

Today I worked fine. The engine did not notice any interruptions. But I do not want to take risks, I have to go to the car service. I can not take money in Uber (there are reasons). If the problem returns I will have to take a loan


----------



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)

Bringer777 said:


> Very large fuel consumption. The engine runs intermittently. It seems the spark plugs do not work. I don't have money for repairs. I have decided to use payday loans. What is the good APR?


Year make and model of vehicle please?


----------



## POOLKiller (Oct 5, 2016)

Ask Uber for a loan. Wait, they don't do that. I agree with the guy that says to go beg with a sign. I might start that soon.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Coils.
> Check your coils.
> 
> " LOWER RATES MEANS MORE MONEY " !
> ...


Could try one at a time and spend less maybe? 
*Google: How to Test an Ignition Coil Pack - Best Testing Procedure*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bringer777 said:


> Today I worked fine. The engine did not notice any interruptions. But I do not want to take risks, I have to go to the car service. I can not take money in Uber (there are reasons). If the problem returns I will have to take a loan


Was car exposed to water or humidity when you had problems ?
Bad coils act up for dampness then act right for a while, but eventually will run bad constantly.


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

swingset said:


> Sounds like you're compounding bad decisions with really bad decisions.
> 
> First, stop!
> 
> ...


Yeah - when you realize you're in a hole, first STOP DIGGING!


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

When i was ubering and lyfting im glad i was into auto repair because the small things i did fix would've cost a fortune, If you dont pace your self and keep up the maintenance ubering can kill a car.


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

Bringer777 said:


> Today I worked fine. The engine did not notice any interruptions. But I do not want to take risks, I have to go to the car service. I can not take money in Uber (there are reasons). If the problem returns I will have to take a loan


You haven't mentioned year, make, and model, but I can tell you that what you're experiencing was exactly the same stuff I went through a year ago with my Aura. Some days, she would be great, other days, I didn't know if I would make it home from work.

Someone on one of the Sonata forums I cruise regularly mentioned similar issues with their Malibu (platform mates with the Aura). Had the Chevy dealer diagnose (electronics fried) and attempt to fix, but the problem never went away. Money down the drain.

Not trying to scare you, mind you, just trying to get you to take all possibilities into consideration so that you can make an informed decision on the course of action you want to take.


----------



## Bringer777 (May 18, 2017)

David_Berman said:


> 400% - 600% APR! My advice to you would be to pay it back in full. Best of luck to you.


I have found the site offering the loan with 200 % APR https://www.ismoneys.com



kevink said:


> You haven't mentioned year, make, and model, but I can tell you that what you're experiencing was exactly the same stuff I went through a year ago with my Aura. Some days, she would be great, other days, I didn't know if I would make it home from work.
> 
> Someone on one of the Sonata forums I cruise regularly mentioned similar issues with their Malibu (platform mates with the Aura). Had the Chevy dealer diagnose (electronics fried) and attempt to fix, but the problem never went away. Money down the drain.
> 
> Not trying to scare you, mind you, just trying to get you to take all possibilities into consideration so that you can make an informed decision on the course of action you want to take.


I have Ford Fiesta 2011. The problem has returned


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

If the car is paid off, you're better off selling it/trading it in. If you don't want a note, sell it for book, then use that money to get something that meets minimum requirements in your market. 

200% APR? Big OUCH! You'll spend more paying on the loan than the car is worth, and if the problem doesn't get fixed you'll have nothing to show for it other than more debt.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Stay away from those types of loans . Take your car to autozone get a free engine scan
Sounds like a cheap repair of one of the following 

-vacume leak
-o2 sensor
-dirty maf 
-fouled plugs 
-coils 

None of these will cost u over $100 to fix


----------



## Weswes (Feb 20, 2017)

The APR on payday loans is very very high.I had brake issues on my mine..was broke after buying tires.Just Brakes extended me their retail card with 0%APR for 12 months...Firestone has retail credit cards too..Their APR is way lower than PayDays...
Good luck


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

Bringer777 said:


> Very large fuel consumption. The engine runs intermittently. It seems the spark plugs do not work. I don't have money for repairs. I have decided to use payday loans. What is the good APR?


Look for another job instead otherwise you will be broke forever


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bringer777 said:


> Very large fuel consumption. The engine runs intermittently. It seems the spark plugs do not work. I don't have money for repairs. I have decided to use payday loans. What is the good APR?


LOWER RATES MEANS MORE MONEY !

NO NEED TO TIP !


----------



## mindthelines (Jan 2, 2017)

Unless you have some VERY VERY compelling reason to drive everyday (like a primary job that pays much better than ride-share driving... which would be just about anything) you should NOT, I repeat NOT use payday loans.

Do you know why you see more Quik Marts, Payday Loans, and Buy Here Pay Here lots in Ghettos? They prey on the poor, desperate, and dumb.

Do what another poster suggested. Buy a $10 bicycle and download Postmates. You'll be infinitely better off than taking out a payday loan and I bet you'll net more money then driving for Uber.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Check your oil and oil level
Run some injector cleaner additive


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Owner operator expenses:
Fuel
Purchase of vehicle
Maintenance of vehicle
Replacement of vehicle
Insurance.

If you dont take care of the above list, you will not be able to remain in business.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

Uber is not for you


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

mindthelines said:


> Unless you have some VERY VERY compelling reason to drive everyday (like a primary job that pays much better than ride-share driving... which would be just about anything) you should NOT, I repeat NOT use payday loans.
> 
> Do you know why you see more Quik Marts, Payday Loans, and Buy Here Pay Here lots in Ghettos? They prey on the poor, desperate, and dumb.
> 
> Do what another poster suggested. Buy a $10 bicycle and download Postmates. You'll be infinitely better off than taking out a payday loan and I bet you'll net more money then driving for Uber.


While your spreading your propaganda. I'd like offer you some facts to consider - Payday loans are not automatically a bad thing. Consider a bank overdraft is 600% apr vs the 400% apr that short term loans offer. By spreading this misformation that these are bad, you can potentially compound the stresses of this person. If the bank over draft example wasn't enough consider a simple late fee on a cell phone bill. If your cell phone company charges a $35 late fee on your bill, that could be 800%!!

Also, your statement that these loans prey on anyone comes across as impertinent and assuming. These businesses are serving the communities they are in due to demand. Not because of some pretentious stigma that the people are "poor, desperate or dumb" as you imagine. Do you think there would be a demand of these loans on LA's Rodeo Dr. or NY's Upper East Side?

This same logic applies to your Buy Here Pay Here comments as well.

I am not saying that the loans are the right thing, but they are not automatically the wrong thing either.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

pismire said:


> While your spreading your propaganda. I'd like offer you some facts to consider - Payday loans are not automatically a bad thing. Consider a bank overdraft is 600% apr vs the 400% apr that short term loans offer. By spreading this misformation that these are bad, you can potentially compound the stresses of this person. If the bank over draft example wasn't enough consider a simple late fee on a cell phone bill. If your cell phone company charges a $35 late fee on your bill, that could be 800%!!
> 
> Also, your statement that these loans prey on anyone comes across as impertinent and assuming. These businesses are serving the communities they are in due to demand. Not because of some pretentious stigma that the people are "poor, desperate or dumb" as you imagine. Do you think there would be a demand of these loans on LA's Rodeo Dr. or NY's Upper East Side?
> 
> ...


Recounting one-off penalties into APR is misleading.

A *YEAR* of compounding $35 late fees might add up to 800% apr... but late fees are charged once per MONTH.

And yes, if it keeps you out of a late fee on something AND serves further uses, then a payday loan might well be worthwhile....


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Recounting one-off penalties into APR is misleading.
> 
> A *YEAR* of compounding $35 late fees might add up to 800% apr... but late fees are charged once per MONTH.
> 
> And yes, if it keeps you out of a late fee on something AND serves further uses, then a payday loan might well be worthwhile....


You are exactly correct, and that is why you can't say an APR of 400% is bad.


----------



## mandreyka (Sep 25, 2015)

Ask your partner for a loan


----------



## mindthelines (Jan 2, 2017)

pismire said:


> While your spreading your propaganda. ....


Lol, you in da payday biz?



pismire said:


> You are exactly correct, and that is why you can't say an APR of 400% is bad.


dude, really? its bottom of the barrel. options wise.

Better to craigslist everything.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

pismire said:


> You are exactly correct, and that is why you can't say an APR of 400% is bad.


Yes you can


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Have you changed the spark plugs? Are the gaps to car manufacturer's specs?
Always do the basic & cheap changes first, then work back up along the ignition hierarchy:
Coils, then leads, then crank angle sensor.
Always make ONE CHANGE ONLY at a time. That way, once you find the problem, you'll likely know what it is next time it happens.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Changing parts at random till the problem goes away seems to be the expensive way to go


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Rat said:


> Changing parts at random till the problem goes away seems to be the expensive way to go


I'd better clarify.
Changing plugs is cheap enough. I've had problems with new plugs out of the packet from time to time, and they're almost impossible to bench test.
I should have said "...then TEST the coils, leads, etc. in sequence.
My sad (& costly) is that workshops often change things at random & in hope, and often never hit on the problem, rather than working in any sequence.


----------



## Wazer (Nov 18, 2016)

charmer37 said:


> When i was ubering and lyfting im glad i was into auto repair because the small things i did fix would've cost a fortune, If you dont pace your self and keep up the maintenance ubering can kill a car.


"...if you dont pace your self and keep up the maintenance ubering can kill a car."
- True...


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

Spark plugs are a regular maintenance item that is cheap (it's only a couple of bucks for each plug). You can do it yourself pretty easily. Do that and see if it helps with the problem.

And Uber is not something you should live paycheck to paycheck with (though people do). Problems do come up, you have to budget for repairs. You could also get in an accident, and be out of work for a week. Uber has a 1k deductible, Lyft has a 2.5k deductible (driver friendly my ass). Even if you're not at fault it is a pain to deal with the at faults insurer, and you're out of income for a bit.


----------

